# 2003 Outback- Roof Leaking



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

We purchased a 2003 Outback. We were told it leaked before, but had been fixed. SURPRISE, it had not, and leaks. Up by the front end into the cabinets.
This is our first camper, so we have no idea where to start to fix it! I know the roof/seams, but what are we looking for? HELP lol


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Where the front cap meets the roof is a good place to start looking. Many time the sealant that is used dries out and cracks. Be sure to use Dicor roof sealant, not just caulk from a big-box store. Some products will harm the roof.

Next place is around the front clearance lights. Same thing...dried out caulking. On places other than the roof, a good silicone sealant can be used.


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

Stumpy75 said:


> Where the front cap meets the roof is a good place to start looking. Many time the sealant that is used dries out and cracks. Be sure to use Dicor roof sealant, not just caulk from a big-box store. Some products will harm the roof.
> 
> Next place is around the front clearance lights. Same thing...dried out caulking. On places other than the roof, a good silicone sealant can be used.


thank you so much! we will be working on it this weekend


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Stumpy is correct. Use DICOR on the roof.Do a complete check of the whole unit while your at it. Check all the cauling around your windows roof vents,air conditioner to make sure the ribber seal is still intact ect. Anywhere there is cauling. I inspect our unit once in the spring and again in the fall before parking for the winter. This should be part of your regular maintenance and extend the life of the unit. A trailor of that age personally i would just take the time and recaulk the works for peice of mind. Good luck


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

Tourdfox said:


> Stumpy is correct. Use DICOR on the roof.Do a complete check of the whole unit while your at it. Check all the cauling around your windows roof vents,air conditioner to make sure the ribber seal is still intact ect. Anywhere there is cauling. I inspect our unit once in the spring and again in the fall before parking for the winter. This should be part of your regular maintenance and extend the life of the unit. A trailor of that age personally i would just take the time and recaulk the works for peice of mind. Good luck


will do, thanks 

is there anywhere that might be cheaper to get the DICOR? I see it on amazon, but dont know whats a good price


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree with Tourdfox. Probably best to check all the seams. I also do it spring and fall, and my TT is only a few years old.

Dicor is expensive. Amazon is probably as cheap as anywhere... Maybe Camping World? It will be a lot more expensive at your local dealer(at least it is at mine).


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

thanks for the help 
are these "wrinkles" probably from leaks? or normal for being old? I dont see any leaks on the inside in that area.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

You have some pretty serious delamination there. That dosn't happen over night. My guess it had been leaking for quite some time before they caught it and sealed it up. If they acually did manage to fix it. I also suspect alot of dry rot. Just my opinion. This is why maintenance is so very important. The leak if that was or is the case may not be leaking at that exact spot where the delam is. Water will eventually migrate and find the low point of the trailor depending how it;s sitting over time. Thus making leaks sometimes hard to detect. Search delamination on the site. I'm sure you will get more info. Good luck


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

Tourdfox said:


> You have some pretty serious delamination there. That dosn't happen over night. My guess it had been leaking for quite some time before they caught it and sealed it up. If they acually did manage to fix it. I also suspect alot of dry wrot. Just my opinion. This is why maintenance is so very important. The leak if that was or is the case may not be leaking at that exact spot where the delam is. Water will eventually migrate and find the low point of the trailor depending how it;s sitting over time. Thus making leaks sometimes hard to detect. Search delamination on the site. I'm sure you will get more info. Good luck


grrr.... I think we wasted $4000! my husband had said we should just buy new, to know it had upkeep..

I guess if we fix leaks and tear out and fix any dry rot. It will be ok, just not good for road trips.... that sucks..


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

2yorkiesmom said:


> Tourdfox said:
> 
> 
> > You have some pretty serious delamination there. That dosn't happen over night. My guess it had been leaking for quite some time before they caught it and sealed it up. If they acually did manage to fix it. I also suspect alot of dry wrot. Just my opinion. This is why maintenance is so very important. The leak if that was or is the case may not be leaking at that exact spot where the delam is. Water will eventually migrate and find the low point of the trailor depending how it;s sitting over time. Thus making leaks sometimes hard to detect. Search delamination on the site. I'm sure you will get more info. Good luck
> ...


Personally i would sell and try and get my money back or close. This being your first camper really sucks. I feel your pain and wish you well whatever route you decide to take.


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

I doubt anyone will want to buy it with the problems. :/ oh well, just my luck! lol


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lots of water damage to that siding. I also recommend selling and it is too bad you didn't have an experienced friend there to help with the inspection.


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

so it wont hold up to pulling, if we fix the leak and damage on the inside? I really cant sell it to someone now that you are saying its BAD. I would feel horrible selling it to someone, Id have to disclose everything. 
This really hurts my heart, we are low income, I am 45 and disabled, we splurged on this camper, now that our sons are older, 21,22 and 24. Darn it....


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

2yorkiesmom said:


> so it wont hold up to pulling, if we fix the leak and damage on the inside?


OK... anyone with two Yorkies has got to have some patience. :thumbup:

"Where is; as is" can be the end of conversation BUT... it seems to me if you were told; "it leaked before, but had been fixed. " then I think I'd try to go get the money back. Even if it's a private party they too would have some obligation to tell the truth prior to purchase. An RV dealer has the same obligation. In Ohio small claims court has a $3000.00 maximum should the court rule in your favor. There is a pamphlet online that can help you prepare and gather information on the process. Sometimes a private party will get persuaded to return your money when threaten court action. Most dealers don't revel in going to court either. Telling lies to sell to you is as bad as you lying to a potential buyer now that you know it leaks. Dang it... it works both ways.

PAMPHLET FOR SMALL CLAIMS OHIO : http://www.ohiojudges.org/Document.ashx?DocGuid=7ccff07a-9c2c-4671-b10f-845072444576

OUTBACKERS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR STUFF THAT I POST AND HAS NEITHER ENDORSED ME FOR LAWYERING IN OHIO OR SENT ME ANY REMUNERATION FOR SUCH LAWYERING. I am not a lawyer, so whatever I say means little.

I would also see if I could find a local handyman or RV shop to look at the unit. My friends here on Outbackers are knowledgeable but I'd have someone local evaluate your problem.

I am just another voice saying my $.02. Good luck 2yorkiesmom. Oh ... and to answer your other question... the dog in my profile is our almost two year old Silky Terrier, Ellie!


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

we bought it off an individual. We knew it wasnt perfect, for the price, but just thought it was the front end had leaked.
The interior is great except in that area, where the bed is. 
We probably wont do a lot of traveling, just set up within an hour or so of our house, so will probably fix and use, if we decide to travel, will sell and get another.
do you remove old seal or just add more?? guess I need to google and hit Youtube lol

I have allergies so we get Yorkies, stubborn little critters! Our most recent, Brody, is now 10 months old and the worse we have ever had! lol

Brody, 3.5 lb brat,
Daisy, the one in the grass, is 9 lbs(fat lol)


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

2yorkiesmom said:


> we bought it off an individual. We knew it wasnt perfect, for the price, but just thought it was the front end had leaked.
> The interior is great except in that area, where the bed is.
> We probably wont do a lot of traveling, just set up within an hour or so of our house, so will probably fix and use, if we decide to travel, will sell and get another.
> do you remove old seal or just add more?? guess I need to google and hit Youtube lol
> ...


Most definately remove old caulking and clean the area real good so you get good bonding when you apply the new. Just a nice clean looking bead is all that is required. A big wide ugly caulking job dosn't mean a better seal. Just means real ugly lol


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

Tourdfox said:


> 2yorkiesmom said:
> 
> 
> > we bought it off an individual. We knew it wasnt perfect, for the price, but just thought it was the front end had leaked.
> ...


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not saying it can't be towed but it is going to be susceptible to the sliding tearing off. The frame is not going to be bad as it is aluminum.

How far do you intend to venture with the trailer?


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

probably no more than a few hours from home


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am surprised no one recommended Liquid Roof. For a 13 years old trailer a new coating on the entire roof would ensure any further leaking beyond edges.


----------

